# Lap Dye test??



## Puppypops (Nov 30, 2015)

Hello,
My husband and I are currently waiting to be referred over to Bourn Hall Cambridge for our seminar and consultation. My husband has a very, very low count so that is the issue for us. All of my bloods and pelvic scan came back normal, so the hospital who deal with our investigations put our infertility issue down to sperm only factor.
My consultant at the hospital who is responsible for sending our referral is adamant that i don't have to have a HSG (lap and dye) but I'm worried that our consultant at Bourn Hall will ask me to have one done and that will put us back by quite a few weeks.
My question is, if the consultant at Bourn Hall mentions for me to have one, is it essential for IVF to push through, or can I politely decline? As I said, the issue is only with the husbands sperm, so could it be that I wouldn't have to have my tubes checked? 
I've heard some women don't get asked for one if its a male only issue. 
Thankyou so much, x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I wouldn't worry honey, lots of ladies don't have them. If hormones/ovulation/sperm are all fantastic and you have been TTC a while they often do them, but they don't do them without indication (e.g. No known cause, problem with periods, or signs of possible issue on the scan).

If you are going directly to icsi with a fertility clinic it's unlikely that they will want anything further at this stage (in my area the NHS initial Fert-Gynie does the initial testing, but once it goes to the IVF clinic there isn't any further testing done, just IVF/ICSI) unless there is any specific indication that one is needed. Obviously if you wanted one (they are a quite straightforward quick procedure and can be very useful) I'm sure you could ask for one. 

Good luck xxx


----------

